# Guide suggestions Naples / Marco Island.



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Taking a family vacation in July to Marco Island. Anyone have guide recommendations for an inshore/near shore and also off shore for a family of four? Inshore/near shore they'll just want to catch. Offshore I'd love to get the kids into something like AJ's if possible...don't want to troll all day but could do some.

Any guides do trips with multiple kayaks in the area?

Kids are 20 and 16 so not like taking little ones out.

Thanks!

Todd


----------



## ThomasHierholzer (May 30, 2019)

Give Capt Ty Loyd Jr. or Capt Kyle Loyd a call. They'll put you on whatever you want to catch if they're not already all booked up.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Andrew Bostick can certainly handle the inshore aspect. He's on Marco.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Stevo1951 (Apr 2, 2021)

Capt. Brian Sanders if he’s not booked up for tarpon


----------



## Stevo1951 (Apr 2, 2021)

Sanders fishes out of Chokoloskee, south of Marco


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Capt Chris McCubbin !!! Great guy/guide been in the business a long time for a guy his age, solid dude and would be a great option to bring the family along with, very family friendly.


----------



## Buffalo Bob (Aug 28, 2019)

I have fished w/ Andrew Bostick also. Here's his ph # (239) 438-6107‬.
Andrew lives on Marco. I met him @ ramp @ Chokoloskee when we fished.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks everyone this helps versus just trying to figure out who's decent from an internet search.


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

Dallis charters if you just want to run out and drop bait and catch.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Flycastangler said:


> Dallis charters if you just want to run out and drop bait and catch.


For offshore?


----------



## Flycastangler (Apr 11, 2021)

Caddis said:


> For offshore?


Yes sir, its spelled Dalis, one L. The owner lives across the street from a house I am building and he’s a top notch old skewel cap’n.


----------



## SPM (Dec 25, 2018)

Caddis said:


> Taking a family vacation in July to Marco Island. Anyone have guide recommendations for an inshore/near shore and also off shore for a family of four? Inshore/near shore they'll just want to catch. Offshore I'd love to get the kids into something like AJ's if possible...don't want to troll all day but could do some.
> 
> Any guides do trips with multiple kayaks in the area?
> 
> ...


----------



## SPM (Dec 25, 2018)

Hi Todd - Capt Vic Vazquez of Fishy Bizness in Naples runs 2 boats, one offshore (Sea Hunter) and one inshore (Dorado). He has another Captain, Kevin, in the event both boats are booked. Capt Vic has been fishing Naples as a Captain for nearly 40 years and catches nice fish regularly and so does Kevin (check website). You can expect using live bait (pilchards and live shrimp) and they can likely pick you up/drop off in Marco if desired. Both guys are good people and enjoy what they do. Others mentioned above are also good recommendations, so see who is available and can accommodate your crew and fishing request(s). Good luck!


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks SPM, that sounds like a good match. I haven't finalized yet so I'll check with him.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Caddis said:


> Taking a family vacation in July to Marco Island. Anyone have guide recommendations for an inshore/near shore and also off shore for a family of four? Inshore/near shore they'll just want to catch. Offshore I'd love to get the kids into something like AJ's if possible...don't want to troll all day but could do some.
> 
> Any guides do trips with multiple kayaks in the area?
> 
> ...


Todd, if you can sneak away for a solo trip (especially if you fly cast), I would also suggest Jeff Lugutki, Anglers Addiction Guide Service. (239) 293-1664.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks @DBStoots , maybe on another trip. I ended up booking with Capt. Vic for both days.
Yes, I flyfish (since I was 8) but am not above slinging some bait now, that period has passed.
Thanks for the recommendations everyone!


----------



## Bradfew1 (Jun 25, 2015)

Following


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

We had an amazing day offshore with Kevin from Capt Vic's crew. Our inshore day didn't happen because of Elsa. Lots offshore including a 28" & 29" Red Grouper and a 50lb King!


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

that is an absolute pig of a Kingfish, someone had some drag burning.


----------



## Caddis (Feb 2, 2020)

Yes, it nearly pulled Capt Kevin in when he gaffed it. As soon as he saw it come out of the deep he said "That's a King of a lifetime". Fantastic fight on fairly light gear and a free-lined live bait. My Son caught it.


----------

